

Nexus 4 available again - bromagosa
https://play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=nexus_4_8gb&feature=microsite

======
thekillingtree
I'd be more interested in some replacement backs. Mine got a crack before I
had even had the phone for 2 weeks. Gorilla Glass? OK! >_>

